

Show HN: REST 2.0 - adding real-time & offline sync without breaking the rest - cypriennoel
http://objectfabric.org

======
eternalban
This is more logically a protocol built on REST. To call it REST 2.0 is like
saying TCP is IP 2.0 ...

------
tianshuo
This is interesting, anyone porting it to node.js?

~~~
krassif
There seems to be support for Javascript. Check this out
[https://github.com/objectfabric/objectfabric/tree/master/obj...](https://github.com/objectfabric/objectfabric/tree/master/objectfabric.examples/js/src/main/webapp)

~~~
cypriennoel
Yes but it was client side only

